# JVC tape deck repair help



## 91dime (Dec 17, 2008)

I have a JVC KS RT-414 that does not power up. It’s in very good cosmetic condition, I know the original owner and when I bought the truck I only used it for a few months before I removed it about 13 years ago. When I removed it the unit worked perfectly fine, as well as the 6 disc changer. I installed it in a vehicle last year and it was dead. I really want to get it working, I have tried powering it up on the bench and still nothing. 

Can someone please give me some guidance on where to begin with diagnosing? I am no expert but I have a degree in industrial instrumentation (been out of school for 8 years now working in a different industrial field) and it’s been years since I’ve really tore into something like this asides from modifying my megasquirt.

Also I don’t know how I even got lucky enough to come across this, but this will be my savior. 

https://www.vintageshifi.com/repertoire-pdf/pdf/telecharge.php?pdf=Jvc-KSRT-414-Service-Manual.pdf


Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## 91dime (Dec 17, 2008)

The ground circuit is broke right when it comes in. I jumpered it and the unit powers up and works fine. What is the correct way to repair that?


----------



## lurch (Jan 20, 2014)

I would suggest using soldering braid to form a new run, i've repaired a few copper
tracers like this and it works very well.

The long run that has separated from the board will need to be addressed too or it will eventually break, hopefully someone here has an idea for that.


----------



## 91dime (Dec 17, 2008)

I wondered if there would be a glue I could use to re attach it to the board?


----------



## 91dime (Dec 17, 2008)

I don’t know if it’s the correct way but it works fine now. I know 16ga is overkill but I had it in the shop. I figure for a ground bigger is always better.


----------



## 91dime (Dec 17, 2008)

I am now trying to modify the unit so when the tape mode is selected I will have rcas wired in instead of a tape deck. I have already tricked the deck into thinking there is a tape in there even if there isn’t. I have traced the L and R channels to a processor in the tape circuit. I am confused on how to connect the + and - leads for the RCAs. They are pins 2 and 16. Any advice?


----------

